# Wing Chun Eindhoven



## AmazingDancingTeeth (Aug 28, 2017)

I have recently started working in Eindhoven, the Netherlands. I have been studying Wing Chun (a martial art) for many years in London and want to start up my own group. I don't want to set up a formal training group with fancy equipment or anything like that - just attract a few people who are up for learning and training. No money involved. 

My questions are:

- How on earth do I find people? Is anyone on here interested?
- How do I go about finding a space in or around Eindhoven I can use? All I need is a room - doesn't even need to be big. I might need to lean a mirror up against the wall and maybe a punch bag. That's it.

Any help most appreciated.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

First thing I'd do is check with the town hall to see if they have any town-sponsored sports classes or clubs. If so, they may have a procedure to let you use the town gym or other sports facility. Or maybe it's the schools that run the sports activities in the area. 
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## DaMervMeister (May 14, 2018)

Hi AmazingDancingTeeth,

Your post is almost 1 years old and I was wondering if you are still looking
for people to study Wing Chun? What lineage have you studied in London under which sifu? At the moment I am doing the Wong Kiu lineage but find Wing Chun in general very interessting. 

I hope you are still active here.



AmazingDancingTeeth said:


> I have recently started working in Eindhoven, the Netherlands. I have been studying Wing Chun (a martial art) for many years in London and want to start up my own group. I don't want to set up a formal training group with fancy equipment or anything like that - just attract a few people who are up for learning and training. No money involved.
> 
> My questions are:
> 
> ...


----------

